# 25 and 2 on labour c section today**Update** Micah turns 2 happy bday son



## Agiboma

Well I posted here two weeks ago with bulging membranes now my little guy is gonna make his debut today please keep us in your thoughts and prayers


----------



## iprettii

oh wow, please keep us posted! you are definitely in my prayers.


----------



## 25weeker

My thoughts are with you. I also gave birth at 25+2.

Keep us posted x


----------



## Foogirl

I have everything crossed for you and your little one. :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

30 minutes till surgery will post as soon as I can thxx for your support


----------



## katy1310

Hope it all went well - thinking of you. 
xxx


----------



## AP

Hope you are all okxxx


----------



## drea2904

Thinking of you.xxx


----------



## scrummy mummy

hope everything went ok xx


----------



## vermeil

Hope everything is going fine! You have a ton of helpful, experienced preemie mommies here with you, every step *hugs*


----------



## Eskimobabys

hope all is well!


----------



## Agiboma

He's here on the vent and stable he's trying to breath on his own will update tommorrow so tierd now he weight just under 2 pounds thanks for your support


----------



## Eskimobabys

oh get ur rest mommie! praying ur baby is well!


----------



## Carmello_01

Huge :hugs:


----------



## clairec81

Coingratulations on your little one, he and you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Sweetie, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your precious little fighter. Sending you virtual hugs!


----------



## sar35

thinking of you and your baby xxx


----------



## Agiboma

Ahhh thanks everyone as of last night they took him of the vent and he is now breathing on his own thank you all for your support and kind words
:hugs:
mandie


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats on your little boy.... hope all is well... thats great that he is breathing on his own now... you take care of yurself too. keeping you in my thoughts. xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

What a little fighter Agiboma, hope he continues to improve, hope ur ok, thinking of u both...much love xoxoxox


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats on your wee boy's birth. Keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers, sounds like he is a wee fighter.


----------



## Agiboma

He is a fighter a very cute one too you guys have been great thanks for being so kind I'll try to post somem pictures once I get home in a few days


----------



## katy1310

I'm so glad all went well and your little man sounds like a fighter. I had Sophie in March at 27 weeks, weighing 1lb 13. She has now been home for 5 weeks and is just like a full term newborn now, weighing 7lb 7. xxx


----------



## Tulip

Sending lots of love from the Winter mummies Mandie.... little Michael is determined to get some sunshine in this year. He sounds like a little fighter, we are thinking of you both xxx


----------



## blondee

Congratulations Agiboma!

Sounds like your little fella was just desperate to meet you! I am so thrilled to hear he is such a good fighter and is breathing by himself. Fantastic!!

Keep us all posted - we can't wait to see the lovely pictures!!

Thinking of you both.

Love,

Michelle X


----------



## Agiboma

Thanks guys you all are simply the best we started him on breastmilk today I pumped and actually got some colostrum


----------



## Megg33k

I stalk the PAL Winter Babies thread and had to come tell you a huge congrats! Sounds like everything is very positive! can't wait to see pics!!! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Agiboma,

Thought I would pop in and see how you both where!!

Sounds like little Michael is a fighter, well done Hun :)


----------



## Agiboma

:haha: I was in the nicu when they changed him around and I herd his first cry it waas so cute


----------



## Luzelle

Good luck, thinking of you and your little fighter.


----------



## PreggyEggy

Oooh, I've just seen on the October Bumpkins thread that you've given birth...congratulations! I'm glad everything went well, and that little Michael is doing well. <3


----------



## nineena

Congrats on the birth of your lil boy, he sure sounds like a fighter. Hope he continues to stay strong huggles xxx


----------



## happigail

Mandie!! OMG just found this by chance! Congratulations sweetie <3 xx


----------



## Agiboma

Hi ladies thanks for the support it means so much my little guy had a blood transfusion today because his hemoglobin was low he did very well with it I'm such a proud mommy to this amazing little fighter, he is my whole heart I love him so much he also gained some weight he is a bit over 2 pounds now and he is on breast milk I'll post a pic once I get home this weekend


----------



## PreggyEggy

Awww, that's great! I'm so glad he's doing well! :) I can't wait to see a picture!

It's so strange to think that one of our October Bumpkins is here already!


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad he is doing well xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Huge congratulations, what a little fighter you have there! I wish you both all the best xxx


----------



## vermeil

already breathing on his own! That`s very good for such a little guy.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Cant wait to see him glad he is staying strong xox


----------



## Agiboma

Yes he had a little difficulty today so they put him on cpac and also gave him a transfusion because of low hemoglobin and he is currently under the light for jaundice but overall he is doing well and I'm so proud to be his mommy


----------



## trumpetbum

Sounds like he's doing great :)


----------



## scicraft

Congrats on your little fighter! I'm happy to hear that you are both doing well.


----------



## Agiboma

So today he was placed on vent because he has times where he forgets to breath but overall he is still doing great


----------



## Tulip

What a brave boy - come on michael darling xx


----------



## Agiboma

He may Be on the vent for a few weeks but after speaking with the respiratory therapist he said the vent settings are medium and he goes breath over the vent and only when he forget yo breath the vent assist him I am so proud to be his mommy


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy. Your lo is doing really well to be off the vent so soon. It is common for them to go back on the vent as they are tired. He will probably have a few more transfusions as well as it takes a while for their bone marrow to kick in. My lo got her last transfusion at 33 weeks gestation.

Any questions ask away as there is plenty people on here than can help.

Don't forget to look after yourself as well because you have many weeks ahead of you in the rollercoaster ride of Nicu.

Take care


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Hey hun. Believe it or not but I was thinking of PMing you to ask how the stitch was holding up when I stumble on this thread by chance. Congrats on you little boy. There is no doubt he is a fighter. Did you get steroid shots before you went into labour?

Thinking of you and can't wait to see piccies of baby Michael. :hugs:


----------



## Foogirl

Congratulations! He sounds like he is doing quite well.

Looking forward to the piccies! There is a sticky thread where you can introduce him if you like.

Take good care of you - this is a trying time and you need strength to get through it. Plenty rest and recuperation!


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies thanks for the support your all great and having a premie s indeed a rollar coaster sometimes i break into histerical tears and feel aweful that i could not carry Micah any further, but then i remember that i got to stay strong for him. I came home today and it was so difficult to leave him in the hospital today, but i know he is getting good care and i call the NICU to get updates while im @ home, but first thing tommorrow morning i will go to spend the day with my little guy.

@ 25 weeker thanks for the heads up and advice it is so appreciated and welcomed
@i-am-livid yes i did get the shots and they do make a hugh difference
@ foogiel thank you for the encouragement and i will introduce him soon, i want him to grow some more so ill have lots of pics to post in the intro

almost forgot my little hero turns 26 weeks tommorrow gestation and he will be 6 days old:thumbup:
finally i attached some pics below of my little love Micah, enjoy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0040.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 239









IMG_0041.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 196









IMG_0042.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 202


----------



## tinybutterfly

saw the PAL bonfires had a first baby already, so i HAD to read the story!

congratulations!!!!!!! so happy he's doing so well despite coming early, guess he likes summer haha.

he's gorgeous, what a cutie!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hope everything goes ok hun best of luck xo


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Congratulations Agiboma - he is truly beautiful. xxx


----------



## mrsfeehily

Congratulations Agiboma on your beautiful little fighter boy :) 

I'm so glad he's doing so well, you must be the proudest Mum ever.

xxx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Awww, he's so sweet! I'm glad to hear he's still doing well. Keep it up, little Michael!


----------



## Cocobelle

Agiboma, he is beautiful x


----------



## brunettebimbo

He is gorgeous! :D


----------



## Tulip

He is STUNNING Mandie, what a little hero! Come on little Micah :kiss:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Aw congrats again hun and thanks for the pics, Glad he is still going strong xoxoxox


----------



## wishingforbub

Your lil man is sooooo cute :) an what a fighter too! Stay strong hun, look after yourself. We are all thinking of you and little michael xx


----------



## stardust599

He's gorgeous hun. Congrats on your little fighter xxx


----------



## happigail

Mandie Micah is beautiful and you are doing so well staying strong.


----------



## MadamRose

He is such a sweetie hun, glad your both well x


----------



## MissMegs

He's lovely, so so pleased he's doing well - what a little fighter! Heaps of love to you all :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies

thanks for your kind words, so :baby:Micah feeds have gone up again:thumbup: he also got one of the lines in his tummy taken out and i think he knows im his mommy. yesterday when the nurse was changing him he opened his eyes and ignored the nurse and my sister and was staring @ me and i was in the corner almost out of his range of vision and he found me and our eyes locked, i cant describe the feeling of complete elation i had at that moment:happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Thats so beautiful, brought tears to my eyes xxx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Agiboma said:


> hi ladies
> 
> thanks for your kind words, so :baby:Micah feeds have gone up again:thumbup: he also got one of the lines in his tummy taken out and i think he knows im his mommy. yesterday when the nurse was changing him he opened his eyes and ignored the nurse and my sister and was staring @ me and i was in the corner almost out of his range of vision and he found me and our eyes locked, i cant describe the feeling of complete elation i had at that moment:happydance:

OMG! :cry: That made me kinda teary, hehe. That's amazing. Well done little Micah! :happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Glad Michas okay and love the name! the story is pretty amazing!


----------



## calm

Oh congratulations, what a handsome little fighter XXX


----------



## alibaba24

congratualtions on your little boy you must be so proud xx


----------



## Agiboma

thanks guys alibaba rosalie is so cute


----------



## sue247

Just wanted to say congratulations on your handsome little fighter! I know exactly what you are going through, my son was born at 28 weeks (weighing 1Ib 10 oz) after i developed pre eclampsia at 22 weeks. Little Micah looks so strong! My son is about to start school now and is about to turn 4 years old, and is just that bit more precious to me as he was my little fighter who had such a different start to most other babies. Micah will be home before you know it, congratulations again!


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Agiboma said:


> hi ladies
> 
> thanks for your kind words, so :baby:Micah feeds have gone up again:thumbup: he also got one of the lines in his tummy taken out and i think he knows im his mommy. yesterday when the nurse was changing him he opened his eyes and ignored the nurse and my sister and was staring @ me and i was in the corner almost out of his range of vision and he found me and our eyes locked, i cant describe the feeling of complete elation i had at that moment:happydance:

Of course he knows you're his mummy. Reminds me of the time my little man Jaime opened his eyes and gave his daddy and I the sweetest look I have ever seen. I still remember it like it was yesterday.

Everyday is a blessing and I'm glad to hear he is doing super. What a fighter. BTW, he is a stunner :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

oh he is so tiny a prefect Agiboma!


----------



## Luzelle

Congrats on your beautiful little boy.
And good luck with the hospital stay. Grow little one, grow!


----------



## vermeil

He`s absolutely gorgeous - and has colorful blankies, how cute!! My little guy is only a few weeks ahead (he`s at 36 weeks now) and it`s crazy how quickly they change! He used to look just like that... make sure to take plenty of pictures, in a month you`ll wonder where your tiny guy went, and who this handsome large baby is :)


----------



## Agiboma

thanks guys i really appreciate the encouragment from all forum memebers this is the most difficult situation i have ever had to deal with. today Micah opened his eyes very wide and ways staring @ me he has the most beautiful big brown eyes i have ever seen, as i write this im sheading so many tears, we stared @ each other today and i saw love in his little eyes i think, or does he even kno what love is so small?
they also increased his feeding and he put on some weight also made me so happy, sometimes when im around him all is well in the world and i am so happy and other times its the opposite and i feel aweful i could not carry him longer.
anyways enough of my babble for now

@ vermeil yes i am takin weekly pictures and so are the nurses in the NICU
@sue247 thanks so much for the encouragement i really needed to read a post like yours today


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations.. He is beautiful x


----------



## Laura2919

And I love the name too! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyconfused

Awwww we were due a few days apart OMG... What a fighter!!


----------



## nineena

Aww Abigoma he's absolutely gorgeous and lovely to hear how well he's doing :) xxxx


----------



## happigail

He loves you completely Mandie don't ever doubt that!!! Sweet little Micah.


----------



## PreggyEggy

Just dropping by to say I hope you and cute little Micah are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

:happydance: micah is just amazing to me, today they took him off the vent and he is now on cpac, so proud of my guy


----------



## Tulip

Yaaaaay go Micah! :wohoo: What a big brave boy for mummy! xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Wow thats fantastic hun Go little Micah <3


----------



## pachamama

Just found and read through this entire thread and it has brought tears to my eyes.

I'm so happy to hear that Micah is doing well. What an emotional roller coaster you must be on though... very stressful...and so amazing... all at the same time!

He looks absolutely beautiful and sounds like he's going from strength to strength.

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay go Micah!! :yipee:

How are you doing Chick?


----------



## Eskimobabys

yay:dance:


----------



## nineena

Wow that's brilliant, Micah is doing so well :) xxx


----------



## 25weeker

That's great you little boy is now off the ventilator. He is an amazing wee fighter.


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies

thanks for the words of encouragment they stopped his feeds today so we are waiting to resume hopefully tommorrow.

@happigail thanks so much hunny
@25 weeker you wil understand this rollar coaster journey all to well but knowing he will me home with me in a few months gives me great comfort
@ bb its not easy having a premie you worry constantly
@ tulip you are so sweet, :rofl: micah has a whole cheerleading team and your the captain tulip
@ eskimosbaby thanks hunny congrats on vday,
@pachamama thanks for reading Micah's adventure
@nieena thanks so much how is your LO doiing i know she went thorough a rough spell recently

i hope i didnt forget anyone, as usual i will update hopefully with more pics in the coming week


----------



## Kaylz--x

Congratulations! Baby Micah is absolutley adorable, so so glad he's doing well. Take care of yourself darling :hugs:


----------



## sue247

How is little Micah doing? Wonderful to hear that he has moved on to cpac! Sounds like he is doing really well. Have you held him yet? Still remember holding my little one for the first time, such a wonderful feeling when they got him out of his incubator and put him on my chest. x


----------



## trumpetbum

So glad your sweet boy is doing so well :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

What an inspiration you and baby Micah have been x Cant wait till he his home safe and sound with his mummy!! :)


----------



## Agiboma

hi all

thanks ladies i have not held him yet he had a few brady spells so he is back on the vent hopefully by the weekend he will be back off it again, he had another blood transfusion yesterday and is doing ok


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad to hear he is doing well, time is flying! Can't believe he is 2 weeks old already!


----------



## wishingforbub

So happy your little fighter is doing so well... :)


----------



## Agiboma

Well Micah is now 28 weeks and back on the vent, they have restarted his feedings this pic is Micah slightly over 2 pounds. Everyday he makes me so prod to be his mommy


----------



## Agiboma

didt attach on previous post, if you click the pic it will enlarge, n e 1 know how to rotate pics :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0065.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 84


----------



## brunettebimbo

You need to do it on your computer chick, right click the picture in your folder and click rotate.

He is looking really well! :)


----------



## Tulip

He's looking really big and strong Mandie! Go little Micah! Oh, I made you a new ticker for the Winter Babies thread and thought you might like it for your siggy... it's a special preemie one to show both his age and his gestation xx

https://lpmf.lilypie.com/rpXup1.png

Here's the code - just add a ] on the end x

https://lpmf.lilypie.com/rpXup1.png[/img


----------



## sue247

He is looking really good and strong!! How are you doing? I know how tough i found it. Wish i had heard of this web site then,. x


----------



## PreggyEggy

Awww, he's looking great, bigger already! He has a cute little face! Sue247 is right, he looks strong. It's great to know he's doing well.

Hope you're feeling well too! :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies
i am great everyday Micah does something new to surprise me for example he is more alert when they do his handelling these days, he opens his big eyes so wide and i can see his beautiful light brown eyes, he also has a new thing where he gets up on his knees and rocks when he stretches and he definetly shows off his attitude when he does not want to be touched or handelled, he is such a growing bundle of joy and the nurses have a new nickname for him they call him "little sweetness" or "Prince Michael" im just so in love with him


----------



## ShanandBoc

<3

Hope your little prince is still going strong! :)


----------



## Agiboma

Micah is now on cpac he's been on it for 2 days now still has desats but very few brady's and he has a new thing when being handelled he gets up on his knees and rocks, (so cute) he got an infection in his eye that they are treating now, so all in all he is doing great almost 29 weeks now my brave growing boy


----------



## Tulip

Attaboy Micah. He is so cute, it's lovely to hear of his personality coming out. How are you doing Mandie? Getting enough rest? xx


----------



## happigail

awwwww Mandy!! I love coming over here to check on you and Micah!! He is looking gorgeous! Hope the eye infection clears up soon! xx


----------



## Agiboma

yeah the eye infection is already clearing up thank g-d, also he is still on cpac and today he smiled @ me and the nurse it was the cutest thing ever:thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

How's Micah doing? :)


----------



## Agiboma

Hey bb

Micah is good he is gaining weight and im prod of him, cant wait to see pics of the wedding


----------



## Agiboma

Hey bb

Micah is good he is gaining weight and im prod of him, cant wait to see pics of the wedding


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll upload on Monday :)

Any updated piccys of Micah?


----------



## Tulip

How's his breathing going Mandie? xx


----------



## Agiboma

hi all

micah is going to have surgery today for his pda so he can finally get off the vent for good please pray, and send us positive energy and keep him in your thoughts

thanks so much
micah & mandie


----------



## Tulip

Thinking of you both. Come on our favourite little man, you can do this. No more nasty vent xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 25weeker

Good luck today and hopefully he is back on cpap soon xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Good luck for today..thinking of you xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

thoughts are with you both Mandie xo


----------



## marinewife101

Congrats on your lil man =) what a lil fighter.. ill be checking back up on you all the time to see how hes doing =) my thoughts and prayers are with you that he continues to grow and mature =)


----------



## Agiboma

so we did the surgery today everything went great and he is now in recovery thanks so much ladies for the support :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh great news :) stays strong lil man :) xx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Yay! :D That's great news! Go little Micah! :thumbup::happydance: I'm glad to hear he's doing well!


----------



## mumof2kids

Congrats on your lil bundle of joy... he is sure a lil fighter and has done very well. I hope he recovers really fast. Have you been able to cuddle him since he was born? My baby born at 26+2 but was probably the size of a 23 weeker I got a chance when he was 5 weeks old and it was the most amazing feeling ever but now he is not so stable due to his PDA we have to wait again. 

Good luck to you and your family x


----------



## nineena

Oh wow abigoma im so pleased things are going so well, Micah sure is a strong lil man. How are you coping with everything? I cant believe how we managed through the last 9wks and just before Ella came home i really was on the edge so if u do want to chat about anything feel free to pm me hugs xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh Nineena so glad to hear that Ella is home now - congratulations! xx


----------



## Agiboma

@ nienna so happy Ella is home :happydance: yes Micah is now breathing a lot more on his on and gets less auctioning and less desats o can see the effects of the surgery already :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad he is doing well Mandie! :mrgreen:


----------



## quaizer

Im really glad surgery went well and Micah is doing well! What an amazing little fighter, must take after his Mommy :) xxx


----------



## Agiboma

@ quaizer after his mommy yes i wish :rofl: think he got it from his dad, so they have start to wean Micah off the vent and the morphine for the pain


----------



## Tulip

Big kisses to your little dude for me Mandie - I can't believe he's almost 6 weeks old already! xx


----------



## Agiboma

:happydance: yes i know 6 weeks my little hero, everyday he makes me so prod to be his mommy, CONGRATS on 3rd tri tulip :thumbup:


----------



## Agiboma

I got to hold micah today for the first time :cloud9: :baby::happydance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

BEST FEELING EVER HE'S ON MINIMAL CPAC SETTING, I AM OVER THE MOON, ILL POST THE PICS SOOOOON:thumbup:


----------



## Eskimobabys

awesome news!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:yipee:


----------



## wishingforbub

oh hun thats great news!!!!!!!!


----------



## nineena

Oh wow that is just wonderful news hun im so pleased for u both. Keep fighting Micah youre doing so wonderfully :) xx


----------



## trumpetbum

Awwww I bet that cuddle was amazing!!! What a trooper he is. :)


----------



## Anna_due Dec

That's so fantastic!!!!! There's nothing like it :)


----------



## StonesWife

Dropping in from the October thread to say hi and check on you and Micah! I'm so glad he's doing well and he'll always be a bumpkin to me :haha: Six weeks is an amazing mile stone!!! :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

thank ladies i am gonna record this thread and show it to him one day im actually trying to compose a scrapbook for him and this will definetly be part of it


----------



## Tulip

Awww that's lovely. He's got like a dozen extra aunties cheering him on! x


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: a dozen plus indeed


----------



## happigail

woooooooo!!!! Cuddling Micah must of been magic for you!!!! awwwwwww


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Glad to hear Micah is going from strength to strength :wohoo:


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies

just wanted to let everyone know that my Micah has began to cycle so he is off the cpac a few hours a day, which is great news,so proud of my growing guy


----------



## Tulip

Oh fantastic news, clever little boy! And a gorgeous new picture too - well done mummy xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad he is doing well :)


----------



## emmi26

hey hun just checking on you both!! can't believe the difference in the pics from first born to yr avatar now hes looking like a little porker now!! hes got chubby cheeks bless him he looks so well !! hope yr doing ok too yr little man is a real little champ x


----------



## wishingforbub

So glad he is doing so much better hun... from your avatar, he looks so much bigger and stronger... xxx


----------



## Agiboma

My little hero is about four pounds now and he just keeps amazing me daily, he is my inspiration sooooo proud to be his mommy:happydance:


----------



## PreggyEggy

WOW! Look at him in your pic, he's so big now! What a difference! :D


----------



## MadamRose

Glad he is doing well :D


----------



## 25weeker

That's great your lo is cycling of cpap and is piling on the pounds.

He is looking lovely and chubby

Xx


----------



## mumof2kids

Congrats on your little prince its fantastic news. I'll keep praying that he does well! And four pounds his amazing, soon he will start feeding from a bottle and be home! Well done to u and your family. Keep it up little man!


----------



## nineena

Wow wee Micah sounds like he's going from strength to strength. So pleased for you all xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Agiboma said:


> My little hero is about four pounds now and he just keeps amazing me daily, he is my inspiration sooooo proud to be his mommy:happydance:

Wow!!! He is soo big now and looks so healthy :happydance:

When will he go home with you, do you know yet?? xxx


----------



## Agiboma

well we are waiting for a transfer to a hospital closer to home as he is now @ a level 2 stage :thumbup:, we started to breastfeed today, or as the Nurses call it "lick and sniff" he did latch a few times and that was great :baby: , really happy that we have pregressed out of the NICU:happydance: based on his progress if all goes well we should be home int he next 2-3 weeks:cloud9:


----------



## Agiboma

:thumbup:Little micah is 2 months today yeaaaa:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Thats awesome hun!!!

What a happy ending :D xo


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fantastic!!! :yipee:


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats hun! Great news !! :) so happy he is doing so well!


----------



## emmi26

hey !!!!
i keep checking back see how you and micah are doing and i re read yr post 3 times !!! im so so happy for you !!!! i knew little micah was a fighter like you from day 1 !! i love the lick and sniff bit !!! cant believe you will have him home soon you were just in front of me when you were pregnant now im 32 weeks preg and yr baby will still make it home before i have mine !! 
still think yr an incredibly brave woman as are all you ladies with prem babies x x x
when he goes home can we have a lovely arriving home pic please !!!


----------



## Agiboma

:thumbup:arrival home pics for sure, we are having a welcome home party for our little hero:baby: you ladies have been great i am sooooo thankful for all of the support:hugs:


----------



## trumpetbum

Happy two month birthday Micah. :D


----------



## pink.crazy

that's fantastic news, good boy micah!!!!


----------



## Agiboma

@ trupetbum what an avitar you got their mamma :rofl:
well my little Micah is doing all the breathing on his own no more help :cloud9:
i gave him a bath today and we are just working on BF now:thumbup: really prod of my little fighter:kiss::baby:


----------



## Tulip

Great news hon and gorgeous new avatar! xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

So happy for you !! you guys are in my thoughts xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww thats brill news Agiboma well done like Micah :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amzing little man! :D


----------



## nicki01

Just popping in to say well done to you both! Just read through and am really pleased for you. He sounds like a little star and you must be soo proud! Will keeping look out for coming home pics  xxx


----------



## mumof2kids

That is such amazing news!!! I am so happy for u and your lil boy is doing fantastic! Hope bf goes well. Soon u will have him home... hold on in there not long to go! Well done Micah! x


----------



## emmi26

hes going to get the hang of feeding so fast !!! cant believe the difference in the pics now its just incredible how well hes done !! he still looks like the most chilled little man !! go micah !!!


----------



## mumof2kids

Hi how is Micah doing now? Have they told u when u can get him home? Its such good news that since u did the PDA surgery he is never looked back and is going leaps and bounds! Well done lil boy! x


----------



## 25weeker

Well done Micah he is doing great xx


----------



## Agiboma

they say to expect him home around his due date so i guess around Oct 25th, today Micah breast feed no more "lick and sniff" he latched really well :happydance: he still needs to gain weight because he is only 4.5 pounds and in Canada they need to be 5 pounds to be let out of the hospital and PASS their car seat test,but all in all i am so prod of his progress although he is 35 weeks they say he is still to young to be sent home :shrug:


----------



## wishingforbub

Agiboma.. so happy your little man is doing so well. congrats on the BF ! that's excellent !
I know we dont know each other at all but little Micah was in my dream last night.. he was all ready to come home sleeping on his front with his bum in the air LOL in my dream that was your avatar pic ! :) so it's only gonna get better I am sure :) x


----------



## mumof2kids

He has done very well, it's great news he will come home around his due date not long left before u have him in your arms with no nurses and Drs around. Are u all prepared at home for him?

Really happy for u. Well done to yr strong boy! He has done fantastically.

xxx


----------



## Agiboma

:blush: @ wishingforbub thanks soooo much such a sweet thing to say:thumbup:, made me blush, i also dream about Micah daily:baby:
@ mumof2kids, thanks u very much i hope he comes home soon its been 73 days:wacko: i spend so much time at the NICU i am totally UNPREPARED FOR HIM, but i am gonna start this week :thumbup:


----------



## 25weeker

I was totally unprepared as well. When they said she would be home in about 3 weeks I thought I better start shopping. Thank goodness for the Internet...


----------



## Agiboma

:thumbup: yes i know the feeling i can see myself doing the same on the internet


----------



## wishingforbub

Hun do you know when he will be coming home ? you must be getting so excited for lots of cuddles and kisses :)


----------



## Agiboma

I was told by one doc about a week from now another doc said it may take 2-3 weeks :shrug: so will see either way I am so happy and over the moon we are working on breastfeeding now :happydance: I find that everymorning when I first go on to see Micah these days he is fussing and once I pick him up he just stops and relaxes I Think my baby misses me :baby: when I'm nt around in the night but I come to the hospital everyday and stay from 9 pm to 9 am. Do you think he knows who I am by now.:shrug:


----------



## 25weeker

Of course he knows who you are and he always will have as he would have heard your voice when he was in your tummy.

He is now getting to an age where he likes cuddles especially from his mummy :thumbup:

Good luck with the feeding

Xx


----------



## Agiboma

Ladies

Words cannot describe my happiness :cloud9: and how prod i am of my little guy, today Micah took his full feeds via bf on two occasions :thumbup:. But the best news of all is that MICAH ROLLED OVER FROM TUMMY TO HIS BACK :baby:. 
I put him down to lie on his tummy and left him wiggling next thing i know he is on his back with a very messy bed in the isolet. I asked the nurse if she turned him she said NO, but she saw him wiggling. :baby:My little boy makes me so happy i want to scream and tell the world how amazing he is:happydance: . Way to go Micah:baby: .


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay go Micah!!! :yipee:


----------



## Tulip

Way to go, cutie boy!
Of course he knows who you are :D Remember that day he first heard your voice and turned to look at you? The thought still gives me goosebumps :cloud9:


----------



## mumof2kids

Awwwww!!! Micah is such a sweet baby. Rolling over is so amazing :) And bf is fantastic well done to you both! So whats the next stage? Atleast u know its weeks to him being home with u rather than months. Please get yourself sorted at home. It is hard to when your spending every spare minute with your baby but he's coming home to u very soon!


----------



## Agiboma

Yeah after 77 days in nicu well we are feeding on demand now I am gonna buy the car seat this weekend


----------



## happigail

awwwwwwwwww!!! came for my Micah fix! He is doing SO well!!!!


----------



## mumof2kids

I'm so happy for u!!! That's great. So do u stay at the hospital now to suit demand feeding?


----------



## wishingforbub

Wow what wonderful news ! and rolling over thats huge ! :) congrats on your strong lil man !


----------



## Agiboma

well i a not staying in the parent rooms i just come in for 12 hours daily when im not around they feed him every 3 hours


----------



## emmi26

yay go micah !!! you do realise if he can roll over now hes going to be a right little monkey i bet he will be climbing up yr furniture in a few months !! i bet hes totally used to you being there at a certain time so he fusses and waits for you to come like a proper pampered little prince !!!! 
still soo looking forward to coming home pics x x x


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: yes he does wait for me and if I'm late he starts to fuss as soon as he see's me the nurse says he may come home this weekend


----------



## trumpetbum

Aw that would be fantastic. Hope you are able to take him home.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Agiboma said:


> :rofl: yes he does wait for me and if I'm late he starts to fuss as soon as he see's me the nurse says he may come home this weekend

HOLY CRAP!! that's so exciting!! what a clever boy!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brilliant!!! :D


----------



## wishingforbub

fingers crossed he comes home this weekend hun xxxx


----------



## 25weeker

Fingers crossed you get to take your lo home this weekend x


----------



## MadamRose

fingers crossed he can come home this weekend i really hope he can :D


----------



## mumof2kids

Hope this weekend u have him home! :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Oh I so hope he can come home this weekend! Go Micah! xx


----------



## Agiboma

ladies thaks so much for the support :hugs: but he had another eye exam and its gonna be a few more days


----------



## PreggyEggy

Awww, that's a shame, but at least you know that if they were considering this weekend, it can't be far off now can it? :hugs:

It's lovely to see Micah doing so well. I'm really looking forward to the day I see a post from you saying he's home! :happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

:thumbup: thanks ladies, i will definetly keep you all posted


----------



## trumpetbum

How frustrating but also great that it's on the cards and that he continues to get excellent care.


----------



## Agiboma

:happydance: Well today is a good day my little MIcah is term


----------



## wishingforbub

yay !! congrats on Micah being term !! he'll be home before you know it !! :)


----------



## emmi26

seriously full term !!! wow micahs getting a big clever boy these days !!! mummys little superstar for sure !!! i keep checking back hes going to surprise me one day soon and he will be at home with you !!


----------



## Agiboma

Well ladies doc says Micah can come home if he does not have a "brady" for 7 days please send him positive energy so he can come home with mommy o stay awake @ nights these days with an image of his face on my mind just need him home and I'm back to crying a lot these days


----------



## trumpetbum

Positive vibes for a full term Micah!!!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

It's soooo close now. I hope you've got everything ready!!! The worst of it is behind you. He's growing and feeding and full term!! Think positive thoughts..you're going to have your beautiful boy home in days and not weeks!!!


----------



## emmi26

dont know what a "brady" is but i will definately keep everything crossed he doesnt have one !! hes going to be home so soon now !!!x


----------



## clairec81

Praying for an uneventful next 7 days and you baby boy home with you where he belongs - not long now!


----------



## MadamRose

I hope he has a perfect 7 days so that he can finally come home hun :hugs: come on micah


----------



## wishingforbub

wishing for a perfect next 7 days hun! what is a "brady" ?? this has been one emotional journey for you, but you have been doing sooo well and have been so strong hun. so if you have a cry, that's more than ok :) your little boy is lucky to have you! x


----------



## Agiboma

a "brady is a dip in the heartrate below 80 beats per minute, well i am sick now with a cold so i cant go to see Micah since he has been born i have not MISSED A DAY, i just feel aweful


----------



## Anna_due Dec

oh i feel for you. I had to stay away for 4 days with my last son because i had a cold and it was swine flu season so i couldn't risk it. I just felt like dirt. Hopefully you'll feel better soon and i'm sure he'll be home before you know it so you won't have to be away from him again xx


----------



## 25weeker

Hope you get better soon and when you are back to full health Micah gets to come home.

Xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i hope you feel better soon x


----------



## you&me

:hugs: Hoping you feel better soon and are able to get lots of rest.

Go Micah :happydance: Not long now hun and you will be able to sit and look at him 24/7.

You are going to be emotional...after such a hard ride you are starting to see the end in sight, I think that is when it caught up with me...you will have days where you can't remember what life was like before SCBU and bleeping machines...and then the reality of bringing your little man home will be terrifying, but so exciting all at the same time.

You are doing a great job mumma!! :flower:


----------



## Agiboma

i know what you mean youandme i am in counselling now because of this expereince :wacko:


----------



## Tulip

How are you feeling Mandie are you better now? 

Due#1-2010 from Winter Babies had her little girl last night! :cloud9:


----------



## Agiboma

yeahhh due thats great Chloe has arrived :happydance:
i am ok now Micah has reflux so we are now working on it, but the NICu is totally stressful and i just needed to talk to a professional about everything


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh hun I hope you are ok. Just remember to take at least 30 min for yourself to relax or have a bath or something to try and destress. xx :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

:happydance: My Micah is 3 months today yeahhh:thumbup: he has severe reflux and that is keeping us in the hospital now


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy 3 Months Micah!! :D


----------



## you&me

Happy 3 months Micah :happydance:

What do they have him on for his reflux? Reagan was on Ranitidine and another med, but I can't remember the name of the other one now :dohh: I hope it calms down soon for you...keep strong hun, you are so close now :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

happy 3 months Micah !! Hope the reflux eases soon. xx


----------



## Agiboma

Youandme he is on Zantac and Dom peridon, he just started the meds


----------



## you&me

Agiboma said:


> Youandme he is on Zantac and Dom peridon, he just started the meds

That's the one!! They work pretty well together :thumbup:


----------



## 25weeker

Happy 3 months Micah. Hope the meds start working soon xx


----------



## nineena

Happy 3 months wow time sure does fly doesnt it!!!!

Domperidone and Ranitidine is a fab combo, they can also try omeprazole with the domperidone if the ranitidine doesnt suit and gaviscon with feeds too or milk thickener xxx


----------



## Agiboma

Well today Micah needed air because he chocked on his vitamins so it another 7 days minimum plus the nurse said because of his spells they will probably keep him like 10 days befor wven letting him go


----------



## Anna_due Dec

that's a buggar. on the upside at least you know a rough time. it means the end is in sight...it's not just this endless period of time where you have no idea when it might finish. Hope he does really well and he comes home earlier for you xx


----------



## wishingforbub

aaw hun, I know you are patiently awaiting his arrival back home, but at least you can trust that they will make 100% sure he is ready first which is a good comfort. Hang in there :flower: your little man will be home in no time xx


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww just saw your thread. He is such a handsome little man. How is he doing? He coming home soon?


----------



## Agiboma

Well I have been told on Wednesday fingers crossed please ladies


----------



## wishingforbub

fingers crossed here hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Everything crossed hon! xx


----------



## Anna_due Dec

hmm..i'm already keeping my legs crossed trying to keep this impatient baby in but i'll be happy to cross my fingers as well especially for Micah. Come on baby boy, mumma wants you home!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

fingers crossed


----------



## mumof2kids

Hey what good news!! I'm praying your lil man comes home next week!! Lots of love x


----------



## emmi26

all fingers crossed hun !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agiboma

Micah is H O M E best day of my L I F E ladies thanks for all the love you gave to us


----------



## MiissDior

Agiboma said:


> Micah is H O M E best day of my L I F E ladies thanks for all the love you gave to us



well done
congratulations
x


----------



## 25weeker

That's brilliant news.

Enjoy having your brave little boy home xxx


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:

That's fantastic hon! Can't wait to see pics of him settling in :D You totally need a Parenting Journal now! xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Agiboma said:


> Micah is H O M E best day of my L I F E ladies thanks for all the love you gave to us

oh that is such wonderful news!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
enjoy every moment hun... and share some pic of your growing boy with us!! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Agiboma said:


> Micah is H O M E best day of my L I F E ladies thanks for all the love you gave to us

I bet it is hun, so glad he is finally home with you well done you and well done Micah x


----------



## Agiboma

I'll try to get some pics up soon


----------



## you&me

:happydance: Well done on Micah coming home...enjoy every second of him!!

You have done a great job mummy :flower:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I'm sooooooooo excited for you!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
That's fantastic news, there's nothing like the feeling of bringing them home and knowing they are all yours. You've done it tough but bringing them home makes it all worth it. Enjoy your baby boy :cloud9:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:yipee: Go Micah!!


----------



## mumof2kids

I'm so happy for u!!! Let us know how it's going!!! x


----------



## emmi26

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo:

yay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so so happy for you !!!:hugs:
hes been a little superstar from day 1 and im so glad you finally got him home !! 

come on mummy we want going home pics !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agiboma

pics coming soon i need to figure out how to rotate pics so they are not upside down :rofl:


----------



## wishingforbub

oh wow hun in your avatar he is so much bigger !!! too cute :)


----------



## Tulip

Awwwww loving the new avatar :wohoo: What a big grown up boy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Agiboma said:


> pics coming soon i need to figure out how to rotate pics so they are not upside down :rofl:

On your computer right click the photo and rotate clockwise :)


----------



## emmi26

the avatar is amazing hes so big now and cuddly !! love his little chubby cheeks mummys been feeding him up !!!


----------



## nineena

oh wow oh wow MICAH's home that's just wonderful fantastic news :) Does it feel real yet? xx


----------



## vermeil

whoah Micah`s home?? I`m behind on news! that`s amazing!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :dance:

you must be soooo happy! And yes we demand pictures :)


----------



## Agiboma

I promise to get some up tomorrow just an update we took Micah to the neonatologist today and they where very happ with his 1 week posts discharge follow up weight and he also got his 4 month vaccination also so il thinking I'll post pics from his birth to coming home so wecan all see how far he has come his weight today is 8 pounds:thumbup:


----------



## wishingforbub

wow thats lovely hun !!!! :) so happy for you !!!!


----------



## Agiboma

hi all

well my little Miracle is 6 months old so i finally found the time to put up some pics and take a visit down memory lane, hope you enjoy from 1 pound 10 ounces @ birth to 14.5 pounds currently, we have come a very long way
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0046.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 22









IMG_0056.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 18









IMG_0064.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 16









IMG_0058 1.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0052.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Agiboma

Micah now
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0111.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 13









IMG_0136.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0139.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0144.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0151.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wishingforbub

oh wow hun! well done on coming this far!your boy is brave indeed and so are you! :) he is gorgeous! xx


----------



## 25weeker

6 months how time flies! He is beautiful x


----------



## MoonLove

He is gorgeous, what a journey you two have come on! :) xx


----------



## embojet

He is gorgeous! x


----------



## clairec81

He's beautiful and has done so well!


----------



## brunettebimbo

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## mumof2kids

He is a little cutie. Looks gorgeous well done u have done a great job with him
Time has gone so quick!


----------



## Tulip

He is amazing and beautiful. I can't believe it's been 6 months!!


----------



## Agiboma

thanks ladies times has indeed FLOWN BY


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh i cant beleive how quickly that has gone, he looks so well now hun and he really has come on so well some such a small little boy x


----------



## Agiboma

I cant beleive my Micah is 1 today Well its been a very interesting year. But all in all I am so proud to be Micah's mommy. Happy birthday son!


----------



## Tulip

Happy birthday Micah! <3 More photos please, Mandi! xxx


----------



## clairec81

Happy Birthday Micah!:thumbup:


----------



## 25weeker

Happy birthday Micah :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

Tulip said:


> Happy birthday Micah! <3 More photos please, Mandi! xxx

Your wish is my command:thumbup:

from 1 pound 10 ounces to 20 pounds @ 1 year, Micah you are truly amazing
 



Attached Files:







Toronto-20110522-00071.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10









Toronto-20110521-00063.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 13









Toronto-20110523-00082.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 14









Toronto-20110523-00078.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tulip

Awww look at that super-smiley face! :happydance: Love him!


----------



## MadamRose

Happy birthday chappie x

What milestones has he reached now hunni x


----------



## Agiboma

well he is bang on for his corrected age:
-he crawls
- holds stuff to stand up
-talks constantly
-sits on his own
-claps
-waves hello
-says mama and dada
-he weights 20 pounds
and is all around very socialble loving little guy


----------



## MadamRose

^^ aww he's doing so well to say how early he was he doesnt seem to be troubled by it at all. One very clever man you have their, and one very proud mummy and daddy guessing


----------



## happigail

Oh my goodness a year!!! We went all through the tri's at the same time and I was so worried for you guys and look at the gorgeous man now!!! Congrats guys xx


----------



## toothfairyx

Happy birthday Micah! And well done Mummy and Daddy xx


----------



## pink.crazy

He's doing FANTASTIC!!!! Happy birthday, you gorgeous little man!!


----------



## AUGmum

happy birthday micah! may your life be long and healthy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

He's done so well and so have you!! He is such a cutie :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Happy Birthday Micah! :flower: sooo cute!


----------



## Agiboma

Micah is Walking, just wanted to update everyone on my LO progress, i am so proud of him


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh fantastic!! Well done gorgeous boy!! :)


----------



## MadamRose

thats fantastic how far is he walking hunni


----------



## bumpsmum

fantastic news glad to see he has come on great xx


----------



## Agiboma

mummytochloe said:


> thats fantastic how far is he walking hunni

he started off slowly like 2 weeks ago now he walks from the living room to the kitchen without falling i stopped counting when he began to continiously take 14 + steps, soooo proud of him:happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww that's amazing hunni


----------



## Agiboma

wow seems like im getting on here once a year these days:winkwink: Well Micah is now 2 a very little mischevious 2 year old. He runs, climbs and is a very clever little boy. Speech is slowly coming along, but being a premie mom i have leart that he will do things on his own time.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Happy belated birthday Micah. Its always so good to hear from you hon! xx


----------



## 25weeker

Happy birthday Micah xx


----------



## toothfairyx

Happy 2nd birthday!!


----------



## AP

Happy birthday Micah!


----------



## Agiboma

Micah is 3!!! Just wanted to update to all the new preemie moms, he is still michevious. Speech has really excellerated since he started a daycare with a reasonable day program. He now has a little sister that he adores.


----------



## MadamRose

Can't believe he is 3 already. Happy birthday Micah and congratulations on his little sister


----------

